# what sleeping med do you suggest to augment adderall?



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Lately I've been having trouble sleeping at night when I take adderall, even when I take it earlier in the day. I don't want benzos as a long-term solution, or ambien. I'm thinking about these:

-Seroquel
-Mirtazepine (Remeron)

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Mirtazapine seems like a good adjunct. I'd stay away from seroquel. Others to consider are clonidine, cyproheptadine, and gabapentin. The most conservative option would be to try melatonin and magnesium first at bedtime for a few nights.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Um perhaps neither mirtazipine or Seroquel
they are both harmful but yeah seroquel is worse
Remeron will make u hungry but then again u take adderall which contradicts it
not being on Adderall i do not know which would be stronger, The remeron (mirtazapine) or the Adderall for physical things like hunger, sleep, headaches and so on.

I would suggest Zopiclone as i am probably going to be going on Ritalin for a newly diagnosed form of ADHD and i was told by the psychiatrist that zopiclone works best as it has no side effects in the physical department  and u will be able to wake up in the mornings unlike on the other two remeron or seroquel which will make u sleep until christmas 2012


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

trazadone is another option i used to take it but it did make me sleep a lot but it might be worth a try, I'd stay away from seroquel that stuff was terrible at least for me.


----------



## momof3 (Feb 2, 2011)

The only problem I found with trazadone is that its an antidepressant (and I'm more a depression with a pinch of anxiety than a hyperactivity anxiety - so that makes a big difference) I've been on ambien just 5mg for about 3 years and I love it. I'm a lifelong insomniac (with anxiety? go figure) it settles me. it lets me turn my brain off and just rest. you will become hooked on the stuff. i can't sleep with out it and i've promised my doc that i will not ask to increase it if she doesn't fight me about taking it. When you sleep it makes you more sane. Stick to the minimum of what you need.

Klonopin and Seroquel - yuck and yuck. way too heavy duty and addictive.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

*Sleeping meds.*

A phenothiazine called Nozinan is *ideal* but I forget the chemical name, Google it.

I am on 15mg of *Imovane* (Zopiclone) currently, but only as a PRN because I'm on Clozapine (425mg) and 150mg of *Lyrica* at bedtime anyways.

I think if you want a daily sleep aid, avoid benzos, if not, *oxazepam* is a decent sleeping medication IMO as a PRN.

I had a rare sleeping pill called *Starnoc* a few times, it has an uber short half life though. I had to request it out of curiosity and never heard of anybody else taking it! Probably better than Imovane for falling asleep but won't keep you asleep.

I also think *chloral hydrate* is good, but maybe less of an option in the USA, but you Yanks have that *Ambien* gear that isn't on the market in the cold north up here.

But note! I am not a doctor and I only speak of past experience, not giving a medical opinion. 

Oh, I almost forgot!

I don't know the legal status of *Halcion* (triazolam) in your area, but I highly recommend you avoid that one.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Halicom is pretty difficult to get for sleep on a long term basis 
well it is in New Zealand and Australia anyway.
i would love it and think it would be the best option with Adderall, or anything really as it pretty much knocks u out. I had it at hospital and it was brilliant for inducing calmness and sleep almost immediately but its addiction potential is sky high and i guess thats why it may also be terrible mixed with any stimulant. I would not rule it out though, as long as it doesn't cause hallucinations and sleep paralysis like those antipsychotic poisons do then its surely better 
an old tricyclic is what one psychiatrist described to me as a "Dirty kind of pill" its side effects and overdose potential are lethal apparently. 

i know nitrazepam is given in severe cases of plane phobia for those who have panic attacks or are unable to sleep on long overseas flights, too bad they do not give that out here  Stupid New zealand rules and regulations


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Tried remoron but was totally wiped the next day (apparently this grogginess passes for some and not for others but i didn't want to chance it). Plus was really really hungry ntil i took my stim the next morning. 

Zopiclone works well, not many side effects. Not super effective for me but gets the job done more of less. Some others seem to really love it. 

Ativan is my personal favorite, keeps me asleep for the night, but cannot use more then 1-2 times per week due to addiction and tolerance.

Trazodone worked even better, but i had very strange and vivid dreams, and was still tired the next day. Plus it has some mild anti depressant effects I did not want. But some swear by it.

It's obviously some trial error, but zopiclone seems a good starting point to me. 

Hope that helps and best of luck


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Trazodone is another option. As is Doxepin.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MBL said:


> A phenothiazine called Nozinan is *ideal* but I forget the chemical name, Google it.
> 
> I am on 15mg of *Imovane* (Zopiclone) currently, but only as a PRN because I'm on Clozapine (425mg) and 150mg of *Lyrica* at bedtime anyways.
> 
> ...


Starnoc(Zaleplon) sucks


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

*Other options.*

1.

Levomepromazine is also used at lower doses for the treatment of nausea and insomnia. ( NOZINAN, note that you need only a VERY small dose, higher doses have serious side effects, but low dose is great to use for sleep, especially if you use Ritalin/Amphetamines. )

As is typical of phenothiazine antipsychotics, levomepromazine is a "dirty drug": it exerts its effects by blocking a variety of receptors, including adrenergic receptors, dopamine receptors, histamine receptors, muscarinic acetylcholine receptors, and serotonin receptors.

Currently, levomepromazine is not registered in the USA, although some American physicians are conducting studies regarding the strong analgesic effect of levomepromazine.[citation needed] In Europe it has been marketed for decades as Neurocil and Nozinan. Nozinan is also available in Canada.

SOUNDS BAD, but a low dose I found quite effective, hardly any side effects, not addictive, etc.

2.

*Thioridazine* (Mellaril, Novoridazine, Thioril)

...given off-label for the treatment of insomnia and for alleviation of opiate withdrawal...

Again, less is more here. Minimal dosage.

This is a heavy anti-psychotic. Old school, but it will do the job. Not a first choice, but remember all those nasty side effects it causes is usually on huge doses given to people with schizoid problems.

==================================

Start with trazadone, promethazine, even benadryl. Then maybe low dose of zopiclone and if that dosen't work, up the dosage, try other milder meds, work your way up. There are _*LOTS*_ of drugs that will help you sleep, not all of them are known as sleeping pills. There's many many options out there. Personally I would like to try Seconal sometime but that one is very taboo.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been taking seroquel off and on for about 7 years now and it works really well for me. The only downside is that it's extremely expensive and there is no generic available here in the states yet. My mom had been on seroquel for about 3 years and successfully switched over to trazodone without a problem. I've taken a few meds for my chronic insomnia over the years and the worst by far has been ambien (aside from benzo's of course). I had sleepwalking episodes where I drove my car to the grocery store and purchased food that I normally wouldn't buy and discovered it in my refrigerator the next morning. That's a very scary feeling to know you were out driving and don't remember it so that's a yucky medicine in my opinion. Seroquel, if prescribed at appropriate dosages (which it normally isn't), is a great tool for the chronic insomniac. If you're taking seroquel for the first time, anything over 25mg is too much. Some doctors out there are starting people on 200-300mg/day which is just ridiculous since that is enough to keep a horse asleep for a solid 24 hours. Trazodone has been my favorite thus far as it is available in generic form and didn't make me feel groggy in the morning.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

try melatonin its a sleep hormone which you can get from your local rite aid or cvs. IT works great , better then any sleep medication ive taken.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I've had a sleep disorder for a few years. It's really ****ed my life up. I've tried Remeron in the past and found it too sedating. I couldn't get up in the morning and was groggy all day. I'm on Seroquel now and like it a lot. It depends where you are but here Seroquel is only covered for schizophrenia and bipolar disorder, which I have. If not it is very expensive.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

jimmythekid said:


> I've had a sleep disorder for a few years. It's really ****ed my life up. I've tried Remeron in the past and found it too sedating. I couldn't get up in the morning and was groggy all day. I'm on Seroquel now and like it a lot. It depends where you are but here Seroquel is only covered for schizophrenia and bipolar disorder, which I have. If not it is very expensive.


I find remeron to be very very weak compared to seroquel. I wish I could get by just taking remeron for my insomnia but it rarely cuts the mustard so I wind up resorting back to my seroquel. I'm prescribed 600mg/[email protected] bedtime but I typically take about 200mg. If I fill my whole 30-day script, it's about $80. Very very expensive stuff. I think the negatives regarding seroquel are over hyped as I have never gotten any ill effects from taking it. In low doses, I think it's a good medication. The problems come up when some putz doctor puts people on 3x400mg /day or some crazy crap like that. Seroquel is quite literally impossible to function on if taken during the day unless the goal in question is to completely and totally sedate the individual (i.e. detox). In my opinion, sleep is pretty much the only thing seroquel is good for and it's very effective.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

try melatonin it works


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I was on Trazodone before (b4 the adderall), but I felt like when I went to bed I could feel my heart beat faster or was at least more aware of it, and I didn't like that.

I was actually thinking of switching from adderall to my ssri (celexa) and wellbutrin. Adderall is just too strong for me I think, and some days leaves me moody and irritable. Also, if I take a break from the med and go back to it, I get the anxiety and fast heart rate side effects.

I think an SSRI and the wellbutrin combined could help tackle my anxiety and focusing/motivation problems. Still thinking about it though. I would also be open to mirtazepine.

Seroquel is probably too heavy duty. I don't think I need an anti-psychotic.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

jonnynobody said:


> The worst by far has been ambien (aside from benzo's of course). I had sleepwalking episodes where I drove my car to the grocery store and purchased food that I normally wouldn't buy and discovered it in my refrigerator the next morning. That's a very scary feeling to know you were out driving and don't remember it so that's a yucky medicine in my opinion.


I recently tried Ambien CR and did not have that problem although it does seem very common, but my memory/mindset after taking it was still crystal clear and very sober and I always remembered everything that I did before going bed perfectly the next day, maybe the CR version is better in that regard or something :stu.


----------

